# Good-bye my Stewie girl aka Bunna



## Atorres61472 (Nov 5, 2008)

As most of you know I got two wonderful bunnies from my wonderful friend Zin and they were so full of life and sweet. They were Zin and Stewie aka the bunnas. I don't know where to begin so Ill begin at the start

On January 28th Zin had a litter of bunnies born to a sick mom. She fed them and got them through, Thank You Zin. I got the chance to have two of them and we went to Vidor to get them. We feel in love. They have been such a joy and are so loving. Yesterday Stewie started acting strange and I figured her tummy was upsetso i gave her bene-bac. She had soft stool so i fed her some pumpkin and hay. Last night i went to feed and she was trying to eat but Zin kept pushing her away from the feed. I assumed hat she was being mean so i removed her from the run and put her in a big box with her favorite blanket and gave her some food. She was quite listless this morning and I gave her more of the pumpkin and she didnt want to eat so i laid her down and came to do some work on the computer. I went to check on her about an hour later and found her laid on her favorite blanket. She did not make any noise and I knew, when she didnt raise her head when i called, she was gone.

Stewie 
I love you and will miss you my beautiful bunna girl. Daddy will miss you begging for carrots and spinach. Rest In Peace Baby bunna girl. I already miss you luv you Mommy











Stewie"bunna" Torres - January 28th 2008 - November 5th 2008


God Bless all of the bunnas that have crossed and keep them close to you because they are such a joy


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Nov 5, 2008)

That was a call I hated getting...

I am sorry love...



RIP Lil girl...


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 5, 2008)

:sad:

I'm sorry to hear about Stewie. RIP :rainbow:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss :hug:

Binky free, baby girl :rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## paul2641 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry for your lose.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 5, 2008)

:hug: I'm so sorry you lost Stewie. :rainbow:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 5, 2008)

See you on the other side, Stewie:rainbow:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 5, 2008)

I am so sorry. RIP Stewie we will all miss you.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 5, 2008)

:bigtears:I was just thinking of her the other day and wondering how she was.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 8, 2008)

:bunnyangel2:I am so sorry about Stewie.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Stewie.

Binky Free at the Bridge "Little One":rainbow:

Susan:bunnyangel2::angelandbunny:


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 8, 2008)

aww, i will think about stewie tonight

i hope you and your family are doing well 

daisy
xoxo


:rip: stewie


----------



## Atorres61472 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey guys Thank You for all of your thoughts and prayers. We are doing ok inspite of this passing. Zin is doing good as well but she isnt as playful as before. She is missing her pal. Much love to all of you. Audrey


----------



## lemon (Nov 9, 2008)

.:bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::rip::rip:
Thats to sad.


----------



## Kberto (Nov 9, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of Stewie! Now she can binkie with my Dove, where there is no pain and tons of sweet leafy greens! God bless!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 9, 2008)

That is so sad . I know that you loved those two little ones. I hope that Zin is getting on OK

God Bless, Stewie

Jan


----------

